# Anyone backpack?



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone on APC likes to backpack. My bf and I are getting into it and we love it. We're looking forward to going to West Virginia sometime soon or doing a part of the appalachian trail. 

what kind of gear do you use? we need new bedrolls, something lite. any suggestions?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Anyone backback?*

Gosh, we used to do it all the time when we went on Boundary Waters canoe trips, but everyone in our crowd got old and wimped out... LOL!

For the long portages we have to do, we use the Thermarest pads, and goose down sleeping bags, which are both light and compact.

I'm sure you already have your back-packs, but we like the better brand internal frame ones that sit high on your back and have lots of side compartments and places to attach things, if need be.

A good place to find all of the litte odds and ends is www.campmore.com


----------



## Spidergrrrl (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: Anyone backback?*

I don't really backpack (tried it once, was too out of shape, sadly) but I do camp. I agree with Jan - get a Thermarest pad, they're great.

Here are a couple of other good sites for gear:
http://www.sierratradingpost.com/
http://www.rei-outlet.com


----------



## anthonysquire (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Anyone backback?*

Pecos National Forrest in NM is a beautiful place for backpacking. I've been there and to Cimaron NM several times.

JanS, I've also been to the boundry waters area, we left from just outside Ely, MN. What a great time that was! I was planning another trip out there a couple years ago but got busy with grad school. I think a winter trip would be fun.

I also prefer the internal frame backpacks. I've used both and like the way the internal frames hug your back.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

*Re: Anyone backback?*

We went this weekend and it was COLD! LOL. Fun though. Got to about 40degrees. Our bags aren't rated for that cold, but we cheated and wore many layers.

I did find a new bedroll- thermarest fast and lite 4 season. we probably wont do much winter camping, but who knows!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Anyone backback?*

I always do this 120 mile backpack trip with my two best friends for the past 6 years we hike south of tahoe, start at highway 50 hike roughly 120 miles through desolation wilderness and end at highway 80. its kinda became a yearly tradition, we go once winter break starts for a week, We always love it cuz we were best friends all through middle school and high school and once college came we all moved to different sides of the US and this trip has become our one time we get to socialize and be ourselves without the stress of work and school. then again we all have been in boy scouts together since we were wee little kids so we have a thick history, it seems these trips turn out to be less about backpacking and more about camping and chilling with good friends. Tahoe gets REAL cold at night but its nothing a little camp fire and cocktails cant warm up : ) we were thinking of going somewhere else this year since we have done this hike 6 times already, maybe the Redwood's up north would be cool any suggestions from the cali people?


----------



## russell (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Anyone backback?*

anthony,

i have also backpacked pecos in NM. it was beautiful. i did the hike that was like 4-7miles back to a small lake, can't remember the name at this time. the little lake was full of cut throat trout. i used little spoons and caught about 12 in an hour most being about 10 inches long.

the trip ended up getting ruined by some boyscouts. there were some signs for a fire ban, but i went to the ranger station and they told me it was just for the lower area. so i had a small fire with my camp, the ground was even damp. but those dang boyscouts and their leaders gave me hell the whole time saying i was going to start a fire and how they were going to call the rangers. they didn't believe me when i told them it was ok.

anyways, beautiful place but sometimes the extreme tree huggers that think they know all the rules can really mess up a trip, especially when you hike several miles into the mountains to be alone with nature 

russell


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: Anyone backback?*

Yellowstone, Grand Teton, Glacier......

There is something fun about backpacking where you just might run into a grizzly bear. We saw one a few yards above the trail at first light while hiking in the Tetons this summer. What a thrill.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Anyone backback?*

Did you have a chance to get a pic of it guaiac? That would be really cool! The hubby had one following him and his friends in Alaska a few years ago, but someone else had his backpack and camera, so he wasn't able to get any pics.

All of this talk of backpacking makes me really miss going lately.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: Anyone backback?*

Nah, we only saw it for a few seconds, but it stood up on its hind legs and looked at us for a bit before sauntering off into the trees.

Of course, I failed to mention how my knees felt after doing 12 miles with a rocky 4,000' vertical up and down in one day. Next time you think about getting back into hiking take my advice and get in shape *before* you go.


----------



## ryzilla (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: Anyone backback?*

I have not backpacked although my brother in-law is 1600m into the appalacian trial. He has been out there for about 5+ months. I have been sending him care packages about once every 3 weeks. He came back for two weeks and he was very fit. He started at the southern most point and stopped at the halfway point. He then took a two week break, and went to LA and Vegas then back home here to Chicago. He then flew to the northern most point because it was to hot at the mid point were he left off. He is not working his way south startting at Maine through New Hampshire I think and he will finish right after Vermont. He has sustained a few injuries along the way. It is dangerous when you are doing roughly 20m a day for 4-5 days straight.


----------

